# GUI-Builder für Swing



## emty (4. Jun 2004)

hallo leute,

java ist mir keine völlig unbekannte (jsp's), jedoch mache ich meine ersten gehversuche mit
Swing. 

kann mir jemand eine gute IDE empfehlen zum swingdessign?
hab's mit dem GUI-editor von netbeans versucht, komm aber damit nicht so ganz klar.


danke + lg

emty


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (4. Jun 2004)

hm..also ich würde die empfehlen, deine GUIs selber zu schreiben, dann hast du mehr Kontrolle darüber und es ist auf jeden fall saubere.
natürlich ein bisschen mehr arbeit, aber damit kann ich gut leben 
Ansonsten könntest du Eclipse mit nem Plugin verwenden oder..hm...grüel..mir fällt nix ein  sorry


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jun 2004)

Dann verschieben wir mal den Thread ins *IDEs und Tools* und können dann Deine Probleme genauer in die Zange nehmen.

NetBeans IDE ist auf jeden Fall keine schlechte Wahl. So weit dazu.
Aber womit hast Du nun mit NetBeans Probleme? GUI's lassen sich damit eigentlich recht schnell erstellen.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (5. Jun 2004)

Versuch es doch mal mit dem Eclipse Visual Editor oder Jigloo.


----------



## emty (6. Jun 2004)

danke für eure tipps, 
ich glaub ich werd mal das problem mal etwas genauer posten.
--> diesesmal sollte ich in unter SWING richtig sein.

   emty


----------

